
Scientists have documented a “secret” supercolony of 1.5M penguins - uptown
https://qz.com/1220822/scientists-have-documented-a-secret-supercolony-of-1-5-million-penguins-with-the-help-of-nasa-images-drones-and-artificial-intelligence/
======
joncrane
How do they organize themselves with regard to resources like living space and
food? What are the advantages and disadvantages of clustering together like
this?

